# Young Skyline Owners.



## Jon T (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll be 22 when I start looking for my Skyline, I hope to get an R33 GT-R, but after reading a few threads here I found most places want you to be of a certain age to do so, so I may start off with a cheaper option, GTS-t perhaps.

Can anyone of a similar age throw some info my way?

Cheers.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

im 24 and have got gtst their is not much difference between gtr and gts insurance for me im paying 1700 at mo fully comp no mileage limit and all mods declared with direct line

lee


----------



## NismoUK (Jun 8, 2003)

*I'm 23*

23 with a R32 gtst full ncb 6pts fully comp paying 1250ish..With keith Micheals

Not much in it for GTR


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I got my R33 GTR 14 months ago, when i was 23. I paid ~1600 insurance, but then again i had clean license and lots of no claims.


----------



## Jon T (Apr 1, 2003)

Well this is all cheaper than I imagined, thank you for the responses!

Unfortunately I will only have 2 years NCBs by then, I didn't have an accident though so that's not too upsetting.

I could insure my own little run-around for work fully comp and ask my mother to insure the Skyline, with me as a named driver (Or not depending what cover I can get for my other car).. Has anyone done that before? (I'd pay both of course!).

Doing that or not it seems likely I'll be importing a GT-R next year 

I'll be posting closer to the time about that though!


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Insurance companies are pretty wise to the "named driver" thing. I doubt you'll save much at all there.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm 22 with an R33 GTR,paying £1500 with NCB protected,think it was £1300 with out.This was with 4 years NCB though.
Tracker and cat1 is of course a must.
That is through Tesco,would be worth a try.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jon T said:


> *I could insure my own little run-around for work fully comp and ask my mother to insure the Skyline, with me as a named driver *


Many years ago a friend of mine did the same with his MGB, just before writing it off.

An assessor causally called by a neighbour (unanounced) and asked , as if they knew who the owner/driver was, remarking it would be good for spares etc. The neighbour responded by say it belonged to "Steve". That was all they needed to invalidate the insurance as the insured is required to be the main driver. And, NO, they didn't pay out.


----------



## Jon T (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok thanks, I'll be avoiding that 


Lofty, you made my day!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

My Traders policy costs me £750 fully comp   

I am 23 - 24 tomorrow.

I am not smug honest!


----------



## Jon T (Apr 1, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> *My Traders policy costs me £750 fully comp
> 
> I am 23 - 24 tomorrow.
> 
> I am not smug honest!  *


Poole eh, .. Ever get any good condition Skylines and can you do work on them?

You might be my new best friend when I get mine 

By a longshot, do you know a guy called Pete Herridge?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes we mainly import really nice R32 GTR's with stage one mods - I love em! We can also service & repair - we have gained some good experience from working on my own GTR's. We dont really do tuning/rolling road work though, I use Abbey for that!

I currently have one Blue GTR in stock and a nice Gunmetal Grey R32 coming in from Japan.

Please send me an email for if you want to talk more - and by the way I dont know that guy you mentioned - I think.

Anthony.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

just out of interest could you get traders insurance even if you are not a trader, i.e say you sell the odd car from your front garden. A little like veilside.co.uk


----------



## smitht (Jul 11, 2003)

im 21 with 2 years no claims (3 in february). Im looking at buying an R33 GT-r in February. I have 3 points from an sp30 in February 200 and have had the following qoutes:

Tescos: 3 years no claims = £2042.25

Adrian Flux: 3 years no claims = £1819
They have taken into consideration that i have an astra 2.0 Gsi and that i am a member of a vauxhall car club.
(Excess is £500 + £250)

Please can somebody PM me with stats for the R33 GT-R (non v-spec).

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Jon T (Apr 1, 2003)

I've got some rough quotes based on future information, £2000 fully comp from Tesco's, but nobody else would give me an online quote.

I'll ring some closer to the time, but for now it seems there's no problem.. I put the vehicle value at around 15000 as that's what a GT-R is worth once imported and altered I suppose?


----------



## Dasonix (May 6, 2004)

Hi there, as a new member i thought i would give you my 2p worth on this subject.

Im currently 27 with full no claims and a clean licence.

4 years ago I finally came off my "family insurance" and went it alone.

As the family were very loyal to 1 broker ( hill house hammond ) and i had been a named driver for about 5 years they were nice enough to give me a full 5 years no claims on my first policy. since then I have been able to take my no-claims with me to other brokers so maybe i was a lucky 1 but it is possible if your oldies r loyal to the same broker.

other option is to get a job with a company car that way when asked if there is other cars to use in the household you can say yes, that might push it down a bit.


----------



## rodney (Sep 27, 2003)

*insurance*

reading your prices on insurance, i was impressed. im 23 and have owned my gts t since oct 2003, insured it at the time carring on from my previous insurance astra gte 16 v, it was good transfer rate. i pranged the gte and the claim is still pending, causing my renewal on the gts to be 3453 quid thats no no claims, a bastard for me so keep them no claims, nows the time they will pay off when you own a proper car. luckily when you drive a skyline theres no mistake to be made, it takes all your concentration which is what driving is all about, but a wipe out will hurt the wallet.
any more questions please ask, i have a fair amount of knowlege ive learnt and will be happy to help.

rodders. :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I've got a traders policy too 

25, full NCB & no points (they went! yey!)...

It was about £7000 to insure the Skyline with all the mods declared, plus an engineers report on top of that 

Trouble is, I also have a highly modified Evo as well, the insurance for the air wasknocking on £12k 

Traders policy was the only way really, plus it has a huge amount of benefits for me


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

Just out of interest can anyone get a traders policy or do you have to have a registered company/premises etc? I could do with being insured on a couple of cars at a time and also having the gf insured on mine. How much are you looking at for a year roughly?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

22 years old, 4 years no claims, banned at 18 for 6 months under totting up, no crashes, gettign quotes around the 1400 quid mark for a 32 GTR  which isnt too bad imo


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

if you have a crash you have to prove that you have sold 2 cars in the last 6 months or so.. it aint worth the head ache, plus there are time restrictions on some.


----------



## GTRben (Jun 22, 2005)

ill be 21 in august and i got a quote from elephant for about 2K F/C and thats with 4 Years no claims and 3 points. 

still got the 200 stu?


----------



## thesoulkeeper (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey people,

I'm 22 with a R33 GTR, 2 years NCB, 6 points SP30's (One of them comes off early next year)

Tesco as insurers, I've been with them since passing my test and after I asked them to talk to underwriters they were happy to insure me. They also said the policy would be less with tracker and Cat1. I was going to get them fitted anyway and when I did they said no you don't need those for this policy so we won't change your premium.

Either way switching to a quote in November for about £1500. (Then 3years NCB)


----------



## skylinegal (Jun 18, 2005)

Im 22 with 4years ncb and 3points and I pay 1100 f/c with arian flux


----------

